# Cotton Candy Grapes!



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2013)

Probably wouldn't make a good wine but they say they taste just like cotton candy. No genetic engineering, just old school cross breeding.








Cotton Candy Grapes


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh try it!!!!!!


----------



## GreginND (Aug 1, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> No genetic engineering, just old school cross breeding.



Well, that is engineering the genetics.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2013)

I would love to try the grapes! I bet they cost $5 a pound though and only available in CA and of course PA probably as you guys get all the good stuff delivered right to your front door it seems!


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 1, 2013)

Saw this article this morning about these

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-cotton-candy-grape-20130801,0,3456231.story

Mike


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2013)

*Cotton Candy Grapes*

Anyone else watch GMA this morning? They were talking about a new green table grape to soon hit the market called Cotton Candy and is supposed to taste like cotton candy. Very sweet!

They say it will be the filet mignon (sp) of grapes!

There are few more varieties that are coming with different candy flavors that were developed to taste like different candies to get kids to eat more grapes! I did not catch all the other varieties that are also coming soon.


Anyone think they may make great wine?


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2013)

The new grapes were developed by hand pollination!


----------



## Duster (Aug 3, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/fruit-breeder-invents-cotton-candy-flavored-grapes-19860759

Interesting


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Duster! I was going to go back and look on line for the segment and post it here. But I got busy and forgot about it.

What did you think about it? Think those new grapes will make a decent wine???


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2013)

Merging duplicate threads.


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2013)

I am game I will try to make a little over a gallon. JUST because! I will be watching stores next week!


----------



## Sammyk (Aug 3, 2013)

Did not realize the threads were almost duplicate and thought I was "seeing" things. Good that you merged the two threads.

Interestingly enough we don't eat many green table grapes because they are not sweet. We do eat a lot of red table grapes though.


----------

